# Looking to join a lease



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I am looking at options to join in on a hunting lease. Most leases that stand alone are too much money for me to take on by myself. If anyone knows of anything within an hour or two drive of Akron that is opening up or taking on members, Please keep me in mind and drop me a pm.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

You should check with Kimble in Dover. This is my 3rd. year on the lease. Most of their property is in Tusc, Carroll, Guernsy, etc. It's $150.00 for the season which starts the 1st day of bow to the end of spring turkey seasons. The property I'm on in New Phila. gets busy during the gun seasons, but I rarely run into other hunters while bow hunting.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Good stuff. Keep it coming.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Speaking of leasing,i'd be interested in one in southwest ohio,mainly in adams or brown county but could be somethere else.Say an hours brive from here in amelia.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.basecampleasing.com/land/hunting-lease.htm


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...+lease&fr=att-portal-s&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Kevin, my brother and his buddy are leasing agents for " base camp leasing". They do the leases for north and south dakota. They said that two agents for base camp have pretty much taken up most of Ohio's productive land. The good news is that they share/split leases all the time and even have a few$ 700-$1300 private leases still available. Follow freyedknots link. These guys make sure there are deer and other game on these property's before aquiring the rights too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Russ,

I've Been getting the base camp email newsletter for about two years now. Im aware of that group. Certainly some good stuff pops up, but I do not know anyone who wants to split anything, so the better ones are out of my range.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

mpd5094 just wondering how to get in contact with kimble in dover ? do you have the phone # or who to get in contact with i would appreciate it if you could send some info and let me know as i was looking to get in on a lease thank you weasel!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

mad eye moody if you find some land to lease i would be interested in going in with you and splitting the cost. let me know thanks weasel


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

weasel said:


> mpd5094 just wondering how to get in contact with kimble in dover ? do you have the phone # or who to get in contact with i would appreciate it if you could send some info and let me know as i was looking to get in on a lease thank you weasel!


I sent you a PM


----------



## Outlaw909 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I am looking at options to join in on a hunting lease. Most leases that stand alone are too much money for me to take on by myself. If anyone knows of anything within an hour or two drive of Akron that is opening up or taking on members, Please keep me in mind and drop me a pm.


Let me know if you hear something. I'd be more than happy to join with you.


----------

